# Reflexology during tx



## Day Dreamer (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello Everyone

I am having reflexology every week during my tx (DRing at moment).  Does anyone know if it is safe to continue with reflexology after E/C and E/T?

Also I know you should not use jacuzzi etc after E/T but can you have hot baths?  probably stupid question but DH has booked a seaweed bath for day after E/T and i'm not sure if it is a good idea.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated, thanks for viewing. 

C


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi Day dreamer,

Not sure about the rfelex and if its ok to continue, I had accupuncture and it was safe to contnue after et.

My clinic and accupuncturist recommended no hot baths infact no baths during 2ww, the wee embies dont like the heat.

Goodluck for your tx, hopefully someone can help re: refexlogy.


----------



## bunty16 (Dec 17, 2009)

hey DD..as a reflexologist i wouldnt be happy to carry out treatment on u after E/T..as i would never have done any reflexology on ladies until past 20wks..hope this helps..xx


----------



## Day Dreamer (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello Babypowder & Bunty

thank you for the advice, I think I will have the seaweed bath before stimming & stop the reflexology before E/C just to be on the safe side   

Once again for your help and guidance I really appreciate it. 
Thank goodness for FF!


----------



## Fluffpuff (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey day dreamer, I work in a day spa and we recommend you do not have reflexology if you are taking any kind of medication. I would ask you reflexoligist or Dr.


----------



## Day Dreamer (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello Fluffpuff thanks for the advice, I had my last session last week, thought it wasn't worth the risk -waited too long for this  

Once again thank u,  to u


----------

